# DNS-Mischmasch



## Blackwolf (24. Juli 2008)

Salve Boarders ...

Ich hab ein putziges Problem ..... 

Gegeben ist:

Isp-Config auf einem virtuellen Server bei Strato mit einer eigenen IP (*85.214.xxx.yyy*) und dem hostname "*h123456.stratoserver.net*".

Dort liegen mittlerweile drei Domains:

*www.somedomain.de*
*www.someotherdomain.de*
*www.someotherotherdomain.de*

... die sich diese IP sharen ...

In *www.someotherotherdomain.de* läuft u.a. ein Newsletter-mailer (PHPList).

Wenn ich nun (die Einstellungen in PHPList sind korrekt) Newsletter über den SMTP-Server "*mail*.*someotherotherdomain.de*" (wie in ISP-Config angegeben) verschicke, dann stehen im Envelope der Mail auch die korrekten Emailadressen von *www.someotherotherdomain.de.

*Soweit so gut ...

Der SMTP-Server wird aber im Mailheader mit der IP des virtuellen Servers aufgelöst und .... mit dem Namen von *www.somedomain.de*. 



```
[Mailheader ...]
...
Received: from [B]h123456.stratoserver.net[/B] ([COLOR=Red][B]www.somedomain.de[/B][/COLOR] [[B]85.214.xxx.yyy[/B]]) by mailin.webmailer.de (andre mi23) (RZmta 16.48) with ESMTP id 300dc0k6OCON7z for <[B][COLOR=SeaGreen]user@someotherotherdomain.de[/COLOR][/B]>; Thu, 24 Jul 2008 14:31:24 +0200 (MEST) (envelope-from: <[B][COLOR=Green]bounce@[/COLOR][COLOR=SeaGreen]someotherotherdomain.de[/COLOR][/B]>)

Received: from [B][COLOR=SeaGreen]www.someotherotherdomain.de[/COLOR][/B] ([COLOR=Red][B]www.somedomain.de[/B][/COLOR] [[B]85.214.xxx.yyy[/B]]) by [B]h123456.stratoserver.net[/B] (Postfix) with ESMTP id 373213381F8 for [B][COLOR=SeaGreen][COLOR=Black]<[/COLOR]user@someotherotherdomain.de[/COLOR][/B]>; Thu, 24 Jul 2008 14:31:24 +0200 (CEST)
```
Woran kann das liegen, das der SMTP durch eine andere Domain aufgelöst wird und nicht durch die, die versendet?

Und ... wo kann ich dem DNS sagen, das er's richtig auflösen soll?

Greetz ...

Blackwolf


----------



## Till (24. Juli 2008)

Eine IP hat immer nur einen reveerse record, d.H. die IP löst immer nur zu dem Hostnamen des Servers auf. Das ist ganz normal und kann auch nicht geändert werden, jeder Mailserver meldet sich nur mit seinem Hostnamen, auch wenn über ihn emails für verschiedene Domains versnd werden.


----------



## Blackwolf (24. Juli 2008)

Hi Till,...

das mit dem Hostnamen (*h123456.stratoserver.net*) ist mir schon verständlich ... aber wieso nimmt er parallel dazu eine andere domain (*www.somedomain.de*) als die, über die versendet wird (*www.someotherotherdomain.de*)?

[Edit]
Kann es sein, das ISPConfig die zuerst angelegte Domain (und das war *www.somedomain.de*) mit der IP im DNS assoziert bei einer shared-IP, weil es im völlig schnuppe ist, welche er angibt, da alle eh unter der selben IP laufen? Falls ja, kann man dieses "Ranking" irgendwo umstellen, das *www.someotherotherdomain.de* als erstes angezeigt wird?
[/Edit]

Greetz ...
Blackwolf


----------



## Till (24. Juli 2008)

Was hast Du denn für eine Domain in der main.cf und in /etc/mailname stehen und was gibt der Befehl "hostname -f" zurück?


----------



## Blackwolf (24. Juli 2008)

Zitat von Till:


> Was hast Du denn für eine Domain in der main.cf


/etc/postfix/main.cf : myhostname = *h123456.stratoserver.net*

... keine direkte domain-Angabe (Einträge von ISPConfig).



Zitat von Till:


> und in /etc/mailname stehen


/etc/mailname: *h123456.stratoserver.net*



Zitat von Till:


> und was gibt der Befehl "hostname -f" zurück?


hostname: *h123456.stratoserver.net*

Das ist ja soweit auch ok,... aber mich ärgert die "falsche" Domain (siehe Edit im letzten post)

Greetz ...

Blackwolf


----------



## Till (24. Juli 2008)

Hast Du mehr als eine IP?


----------



## Blackwolf (24. Juli 2008)

Zitat von Till:


> Hast Du mehr als eine IP?


Nö,... nur die eine und die ist bei ISP-CONFIG als "shared" eingetragen.

Greetz
Blackwolf


----------



## Till (24. Juli 2008)

Dann weiß ich es so auch nicht. ISPConfig konfiguriert nichts in Bezug auf IP's und mail domains bzw. welche Mail Domain beim senden verwendet wird. Hast Du vielleicht irgendwie den Empfänger Account weitergeleitet oder etwas in der transports Datei umgebogen?


----------



## Blackwolf (24. Juli 2008)

Ich hab jetzt mal ein nslookup gemacht:


```
nslookup 85.214.xxx.yyy

Server:         85.214.aaa.bbb
Address:        85.214.aaa.bbb#53

Non-authoritative answer:
yyy.xxx.214.85.in-addr.arpa     name = [COLOR=Red][B][URL="http://www.somedomain.de/"]somedomain.de[/URL][/B][/COLOR].

Authoritative answers can be found from:
```
... und da wird der domainname, nicht der hostname zurückgegeben ... *grübel

Greetz ...
Blackwolf


----------



## Blackwolf (24. Juli 2008)

Zitat von Till:


> Dann weiß ich es so auch nicht. ISPConfig konfiguriert nichts in Bezug auf IP's und mail domains bzw. welche Mail Domain beim senden verwendet wird. *Hast Du vielleicht irgendwie den Empfänger Account weitergeleitet oder etwas in der transports Datei umgebogen?*


zum ersteren: .... ich habe die domain von *www.someotherotherdomain.de* verwendet in den Emails, den smtp-server *mail.someotherotherdomain.de* 

und zum zweiteren: ... welche Datei bitte?

Greetz ...
Blackwolf


----------



## Till (24. Juli 2008)

> und zum zweiteren: ... welche Datei bitte?


Wenn Du die Datei nicht kennst, dann wohl eher nicht  Der Pfad der datei ist normalerweise /etc/postfix/transport


----------



## Blackwolf (24. Juli 2008)

Ich hab eben nachgesehen ....

In /etc/postfix ist keine "transport" .... ich hab den Rechner nach dem "Perfect-Setup" von Falco (Debian Etch) und dann mit ISP-Config aufgesetzt .... nix nachkompiliert und/oder selber zerstückelt ...

... bitte haut mich nich' .... 

Greetz ...
Blackwolf


----------



## Till (25. Juli 2008)

Wenn Du keine transport Datei hast, dann ist das ok.


----------

